# canon-dslr-rig-shoots-3d-light-field-photos



## pedro (May 12, 2015)

Hi, this might be the correct approach to lightfield photography, and if it's done with a Canon, then even more ;-)

http://petapixel.com/2015/05/11/this-canon-dslr-rig-shoots-3d-light-field-photos-you-can-move-around-in/


----------

